# Critiques for suit I'm making? :)



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 25, 2010)

UPDATES AT BOTTOM OF PAGE AND FURTHER ON IN THREAD
FINISHED HEAD PHOTOS UP.  

Suit is Complete! 
Here it is in action. <3 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xbYgftXkcA&feature=player_embedded


Please tell me what you think! 
This is my first time making a suit!


----------



## Fay V (Jul 25, 2010)

it looks cute. are you going to trim the fur on the paws?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Definitely shave the paw fur down!
The feet look cute too.

More views of the head and the feet paws would be awesome.
It's much easier so critique when we have a better visual :]


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 25, 2010)

Fay V said:


> it looks cute. are you going to trim the fur on the paws?



Those actually aren't finished yet- it's just the pads sewn onto one half of the paw. 
But yes, I do plan to trim it. How do you suggest I do it?


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll post some more pictures up later, but right now I have to go to work. >,< 
Be back later! haha


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 25, 2010)

It'll probably look like a ferret when it's been furred. Right now it could pass for a ferret, a mouse, or a big-nosed cat. It's the length and color of the fur that'll make everything clear. I think it looks great so far. :3


----------



## Luca (Jul 25, 2010)

I can't really say anything about it because I know nothing about suiting in any way but I do lurv ferrets and I think it's looks good. :3


----------



## Chioxin (Jul 25, 2010)

I really, /really/ love your foot pads. If that's any kinda precursor to what your paw pads will look like when trimmed a little bit, I think you're going to be golden with those. =)

If you can, you should give us a couple more angles of your head piece there. It would be easier to judge from multiple angles. I also found it extremely helpful to take photo's of my characters head too, and give them a look. You can see for yourself where things might be out of place or not right. Either way, with what can be seen, it looks like a great start. Very full cheeks and nicely carved ears. =)  What's that extra bar of foam behind what looks like the eye ridge? Or is that actually the brow?

Anywho! Looks swell! Keep posting =)


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's an update on the head! 
The muzzle is a little lopsided, and she doesn't have her other cheek or ear yet... but that should be done by tonight. I am sooo motivated. XD


----------



## Chioxin (Jul 26, 2010)

Ah hah! I can see the "lop sidedness" in there. But hey it's your first head ya? I think I tore mine apart SEVERAL times and re did it just to get things right, and though you can't see it, it's still a little asymetrical in the nose =) It doesn't look like you need to do anything I did though. Maybe tear off the bridge between the eyes and try to center it again, and the one eyebrow that's off [the right one in the picture] you might want to move more toward the center? That's the only thing that makes it look lopsided to me. The other thing is, you might be able to correct or cover up a lot of that when you get around to putting the fur on there =) So honestly, you might not have to worry about it at all! That's a call for you to make though.

The nose, are you going to leave that on there or remove it and replace it with a clay version instead so you can make it slightly shiny? Or is it suppose to be furred too?

I have to say I really like how your eyes are looking there, especially from a profile view. I couldn't get that happening for me at all, but then again, his are suppose to be smaller and not as cartoony so I guess it works for that style. So kudo's to you!

Anyhow, I'm no expert but I'd say it looks fantastic =)


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 26, 2010)

Chioxin said:


> Ah hah! I can see the "lop sidedness" in there. But hey it's your first head ya? I think I tore mine apart SEVERAL times and re did it just to get things right, and though you can't see it, it's still a little asymetrical in the nose =) It doesn't look like you need to do anything I did though. Maybe tear off the bridge between the eyes and try to center it again, and the one eyebrow that's off [the right one in the picture] you might want to move more toward the center? That's the only thing that makes it look lopsided to me. The other thing is, you might be able to correct or cover up a lot of that when you get around to putting the fur on there =) So honestly, you might not have to worry about it at all! That's a call for you to make though.
> 
> The nose, are you going to leave that on there or remove it and replace it with a clay version instead so you can make it slightly shiny? Or is it suppose to be furred too?
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for all your feedback!! Very helpful!  
I'm probably just going to try and ignore those little lopside things... if I can. I don't want to risk ruining something from taking something apart.  Ripping hot glue away from foam is painful. lol 
The nose is definitely not going to be furred. I just put that there to give me an idea of how big to make it ect, ect.  
Thanks again for your replies. Very much appreciate. ^^ 

Here are the final pictures, save for some trimmings and potential minor movings. haha 











My mom is going to help me sew the handpaws together tomorrow. (I'm terrible with the machine...) 

Do you have any suggestions on how to trim the fur on the paws and face? The last thing I want now is to get it all furred then screw that part up. lol


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, it definitely looks more ferrety now. ^^


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 26, 2010)

I love your paws... Tell me how comfortable they are... If they're sexy I'll have to commission a pair from you.


----------



## Chioxin (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks great! I wish I could tell you how to trim fur but not even I've reached that point yet =) Still need to find a place in Montreal to buy good fur, or figure out how to go about ordering it... and what I want to order if I do that.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 27, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I love your paws... Tell me how comfortable they are... If they're sexy I'll have to commission a pair from you.


Oh wow, really? I'd love to make you a pair if you like them. 
The hand actually fits really really well. It's snug enough, but not too tight. Claws aren't attached yet. 
Here are some updated pictures of the one paw trimmed. The second one isn't finished yet, obviously. I actually just got done stitching on the paw pads. 












The thumb is hiding here. XD


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 27, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> Oh wow, really? I'd love to make you a pair if you like them.
> The hand actually fits really really well. It's snug enough, but not too tight. Claws aren't attached yet.
> Here are some updated pictures of the one paw trimmed. The second one isn't finished yet, obviously. I actually just got done stitching on the paw pads.
> IMG
> The thumb is hiding here. XD


 
 They look very comfortable, but I'd feel really bad if I got them dirty so I'd personally for a more rugged or dark color. How are you doing the claws for them?


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 27, 2010)

I get my fur from DistinctiveFabric.com. The only thing about them is that the minimum is a yard. So. You get a LOT of fur. XD


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 27, 2010)

I have black fur. >w< But that's it right now.
I'm probably just going to hot glue them on. That's what I'm seeing people do in most of the tutorials, and they seem to do just fine.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 27, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> I have black fur. >w< But that's it right now.


 
 If I end up having extra monies I'm so asking you to help me make a pair for FurCon


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 27, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> I have black fur. >w< But that's it right now.


 


Fenrari said:


> If I end up having extra monies I'm so asking you to help me make a pair for FurCon



Very cool. :3 
I just feel good that someone likes my paws enough to even say that. XD Especially considering they're my first ones. 
So. Thanks.


----------



## Bir (Jul 27, 2010)

I think it looks cute! x3 I hope you make it nice and stylised <3

By the way, you should send me something that is blue so I can match your tail's blue to it. I don't want to get a blue that's going to not match, ya know? Send me a PM. xD I don't care if it's a scrap of that shiny blue stuff, Just something blue to match yarn with.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 27, 2010)

Bir said:


> I think it looks cute! x3 I hope you make it nice and stylised <3
> 
> By the way, you should send me something that is blue so I can match your tail's blue to it. I don't want to get a blue that's going to not match, ya know? Send me a PM. xD I don't care if it's a scrap of that shiny blue stuff, Just something blue to match yarn with.



I shall! 
Can I get your mailing address in a PM? (in forums is fine. I have no FA). ^^


----------



## Cloudy (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, it's looking really cool so far : 3 
I know zilch about fursuiting so can't really give any tips or anything, but I can say that your design looks really neat--the coloration on the pawpads is very cool, and I love the feet! The claws are awesome X3


----------



## Bir (Jul 28, 2010)

I think my best piece of advice would be... 

take a look at this animal below. It has quite a ferrety feel to it, even though it's an ermine. Ferret's head shape is much more aerodynamic than a rat's face, especially when I look at a cartoon rat's huge bulbous nose and see lots of bumps along the muzzle. Ferrets remind me of something that would be more likely to swim, and thus would also remind me of an otter... I don't know if I'm making sense, but my point is that the nose reminds me of a cartoon rat or mouse. The nose should be flattened in my personal opinion, and shouldn't stick out so much (also in my personal opinion.) Other  than that, I think it looks great. Better than anything I could pull off, I am no good with foam. XP














All images copyright NOT ME. I did not make or take these pictures.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 28, 2010)

Bir said:


> I think my best piece of advice would be...
> 
> take a look at this animal below. It has quite a ferrety feel to it, even though it's an ermine. Ferret's head shape is much more aerodynamic than a rat's face, especially when I look at a cartoon rat's huge bulbous nose and see lots of bumps along the muzzle. Ferrets remind me of something that would be more likely to swim, and thus would also remind me of an otter... I don't know if I'm making sense, but my point is that the nose reminds me of a cartoon rat or mouse. The nose should be flattened in my personal opinion, and shouldn't stick out so much (also in my personal opinion.) Other  than that, I think it looks great. Better than anything I could pull off, I am no good with foam. XP



All excellent suggestions. :3 
-flattens nose- 
I think I'll stick with the length, though. At this point I'm kind of afraid to make any huge adjustments like that. XD 
Thanks!


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone know how to do piercings on a suit? As you might notice in my avvy, she has one in her left ear. I really want it there...


----------



## Hyasinth (Jul 28, 2010)

for the type of earring she has, you could get ball magnets and use those. If you'd be okay with it being a ring, you can get a box of plastic rings from hobby lobby for $2 and use wire cutters to snip out a small section, paint it, and slip it on and glue it down. That's what I'm doing with my head. :3 (that gauge of earring would probably be too expensive for a real one). You might also be able to make your own by using two large beads and some wire, hobby lobby has big purple metallic beads and purple wire for about $2 each. poke a hole through fur and foam, push the wire through and then glue on the beads.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 28, 2010)

Hyasinth said:


> for the type of earring she has, you could get ball magnets and use those. If you'd be okay with it being a ring, you can get a box of plastic rings from hobby lobby for $2 and use wire cutters to snip out a small section, paint it, and slip it on and glue it down. That's what I'm doing with my head. :3 (that gauge of earring would probably be too expensive for a real one). You might also be able to make your own by using two large beads and some wire, hobby lobby has big purple metallic beads and purple wire for about $2 each. poke a hole through fur and foam, push the wire through and then glue on the beads.


 
Oh, thank you! This helps a lot!


----------



## Bir (Jul 28, 2010)

I think your suit is going to be awesome. You seem to be excellent with fur. I'm excited to see it, it's such a nicely colored fursona x3


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 29, 2010)

Bir said:


> I think your suit is going to be awesome. You seem to be excellent with fur. I'm excited to see it, it's such a nicely colored fursona x3


Wai thank you! 
I can't wait to finish it either. I really hope it's done before I go back to school so I can wear it for my residents and to Anime Boston. haha I think it'll make them giggle.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, after a brief hiatus I've started working on the head again. 
Here are some progress photos. 






and 





The inside of the mouth is felt. I'm pretty sure that's not the best thing to use, but I think it looks pretty decent. :3 The "lips" (or the darker part) are colored on with black sharpie. I plan to go back over it with paint or something.


----------



## Foxxpaw (Aug 9, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> Okay, after a brief hiatus I've started working on the head again.
> Here are some progress photos.
> 
> 
> ...


I might suggest using leather or vinyl for the lips? It's looking real good so far  Love your paws by the way ^-^


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 9, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> Wai thank you!
> I can't wait to finish it either. I really hope it's done before I go back to school so I can wear it for my residents and to Anime Boston. haha I think it'll make them giggle.


 

anime boston you say? I might be going there too! haha if i do see you there mind if i stop and say hi?


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 9, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> anime boston you say? I might be going there too! haha if i do see you there mind if i stop and say hi?



Sure, go for it!! Just make sure you don't scare me. XD lol


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 10, 2010)

Another progress photo. I got over my fear of making mistakes on the furring, and just went for it. This is the left cheek. 
I think it looks a lot better in person. Maybe the lighting in my room is bad. 
Also, placed on carefully are the eyebrows. They are also felt... one is green and the other is black. 
I've found making the suit has caused the character to go through some design changes, but I guess that's pretty common for 'sonas.


----------



## Icky (Aug 10, 2010)

Aww, it's cute, definitely looks more ferrety now.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 10, 2010)

Not bad at all.  :3
It feels so good when you make your own suit.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 10, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> Sure, go for it!! Just make sure you don't scare me. XD lol



I'll try not to. i'll most likely be the person walking around with one of bir's yarn made tails. If my dad will pay for it. 

p.s don't tell bir. :V


----------



## Usarise (Aug 10, 2010)

So you're wearing the suit to animeboston huh?   I'm trying to be able to go to it actually ^^

If I see you, the only warning you're getting is gonna be me shouting: "ITS USARISE!"


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like it coming along nicely.

Love how the head is coming out.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 10, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Looks like it coming along nicely.
> 
> Love how the head is coming out.



Thank youuuu! 
I'm so proud of it. ^^


----------



## Chioxin (Aug 10, 2010)

That looks really pretty awesome =D Still digging around to get fur for myself before I get into that stage of things. Keep it up =D


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't wait to see it when it's done. :3


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 13, 2010)

More progress photos. 
Added a few markings, and one of the ears is furred. 




















I'm trying to decide whether to trim the fur on the ears... I really like how it looks long, even though it's not very ferret like. One ear is more 3 dimensional than the other as well... which bothers me, but I can always just say thst one is more erect than the other because that's what it looked like already. 
Opinions?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 14, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to trim the fur on the ears... I really like how it looks long, even though it's not very ferret like. One ear is more 3 dimensional than the other as well... which bothers me, but I can always just say thst one is more erect than the other because that's what it looked like already.
> Opinions?



I'd say leave 'em as they are for now. If you decide that they'd look better trimmed, you could always trim them later. On the other paw, if you trim them now and decide later that you don't like them like that, you're up a creek.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 14, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I'd say leave 'em as they are for now. If you decide that they'd look better trimmed, you could always trim them later. On the other paw, if you trim them now and decide later that you don't like them like that, you're up a creek.



Yeah, I've decided to leave it the way it is. I'd probably die if I messed them up now. XD


----------



## Jesie (Aug 14, 2010)

May I ask how you got the color blend effect on the under of the nose?


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 14, 2010)

Jesie said:


> May I ask how you got the color blend effect on the under of the nose?



Very gentle acrylic painting. Watered down, of course.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 15, 2010)

Here are both the finished handpaws. The new one has black fur on the top, but it seems to be hiding. Awkward angle is from me leaning out of the frame because I just woke up and my hair is still a mess. XD 





I'm debating about adding claws.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> Here are both the finished handpaws. The new one has black fur on the top, but it seems to be hiding. Awkward angle is from me leaning out of the frame because I just woke up and my hair is still a mess. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they look great! But only use claws if your not going for the whole cute and cuddly look with hand paws. Feet paws are good with claws though.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 15, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> they look great! But only use claws if your not going for the whole cute and cuddly look with hand paws. Feet paws are good with claws though.



It's too bad because I really like the idea of claws. But I am going for the cute and cuddly look.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> It's too bad because I really like the idea of claws. But I am going for the cute and cuddly look.



well..also if claws are done right you can put them on. haha i suggest looking at cute fursuits and seeing if they have claws. if they do have claws then look to see if it hinders their ability to be cute looking.

also..children find claws scary at times..so i took the cute factor as if it  was going to be cute to a child.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 16, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> well..also if claws are done right you can put them on. haha i suggest looking at cute fursuits and seeing if they have claws. if they do have claws then look to see if it hinders their ability to be cute looking.
> 
> also..children find claws scary at times..so i took the cute factor as if it  was going to be cute to a child.



Yeah. We'll see I guess. 
I don't know what I'm gonna do.
For now I'm just gonna focus on finishing the other footpaw and the head.


----------



## ShayneBear (Aug 16, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> they look great! But only use claws if your not going for the whole cute and cuddly look with hand paws. Feet paws are good with claws though.


 
i agree here, although the suit I'm having made is cute/cuddly for children, but will have claws. Though Shayne's claws are short and rainbow, so a bit less intimidating. Bears just look odd sans claws


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 16, 2010)

ShayneBear said:


> i agree here, although the suit I'm having made is cute/cuddly for children, but will have claws. Though Shayne's claws are short and rainbow, so a bit less intimidating. Bears just look odd sans claws



Yes, my claws are also short and rainbow. ^___^

MORE PROGRESS PHOTOS. 






















Woo!
Agh, the pictures always warp the colors. It looks sooo much better in person. :B
Plus, it's flipped backwards!!! WHAT. 
Everything is opposite. >,<


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> Yes, my claws are also short and rainbow. ^___^



then claws on your hand paws should be fine. I was thinking more of the normal white long claws that some fursuits have.


----------



## Hyasinth (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow this is really coming along well! I can't wait to see it finished. 8D


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 17, 2010)

Hyasinth said:


> Wow this is really coming along well! I can't wait to see it finished. 8D


 
Haha. I can't wait either! Actually, I couldn't wait if I wanted to. I need to finish before going back to campus on saturday. I want to have it there so... XD 
I just finished furring the other footpaw... still need to add claws and pawpads though, so I'll wait to put up pictures.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 19, 2010)

Eyes are done! They have really great vision. :3


----------



## Gillie (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow! This is amazing for a first time suit! It's so inspiring for someone who wants to make one, but is nervous of messing up the first time. Do you have experience in crafting?


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 19, 2010)

Gillie said:


> Wow! This is amazing for a first time suit! It's so inspiring for someone who wants to make one, but is nervous of messing up the first time. Do you have experience in crafting?


Nope, no experience whatsoever. XD I do a lot of drawing though. 

I think it's great you want to try making one! 
Originally I was going to buy one, but my mom talked me out of it and I'm SO glad she did. Now I'm actually toying with the idea of improving my skills and taking commissions at some point to get some extra income. 
I was nervous about making mistakes too- that's why it took my my entire summer to finish the dang thing. But my advice to you is to just go for it, and take your time. What I did was look at fursuits I liked as a reference, and research methods used to make them. Very easy. ^^


----------

